# GSD rescue in Aiken, SC??? Or anywhere close??



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for a friend and here's what she'd like:
-preferably male 
-black and tan
-over 6 months old but not older than 3 years
She has 3-4 acres and has a 6 year old sweet black lab.
Thanks everyone in advance!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Check with Noble Shepherd Rescue:

http://www.nobleshepherdrescue.com


----------



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Any other places to check? Thanks!!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

GSRA:
http://www.gsdrescue.org/

and the Urgent Rescue Board on this site.


----------

